
Show HN: Klosenit- Share referrals for pros and book services - Klosenitadmin
Hello HN: We just launched Klosenit- a mobile platform to share your referrals for service professionals and book their services. Think Uber for service professionals, but based on referrals. We are live on Apple app store and Google Play store. Would love all of you to download and use the app and share feedback. We want to learn from your experience and improve the product and take it to next level. Our mission is to make a trust-based commerce ecosystem and drive engagement between consumers and service professionals. We dream that one day Klosenit can become the only referrals sharing social platform. Thanks a bunch. Search for Klosenit on app stores.
======
Klosenitadmin
website is [http://www.klosenit.net](http://www.klosenit.net) App store links:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.klosenit](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.klosenit)
and
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/klosenit/id1475209202](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/klosenit/id1475209202)

